# MorningStar



## roland (6 January 2010)

I had a trial subscription with MorningStar and quite enjoyed it. In fact I am holding a couple of recomended stocks that are doing very nicely.

My trial expired a couple of months ago and am tempted to get back on board by subscribing.

I was wondering if others have subscribed to MorningStar and would like to hear opinions on experiences - good or bad, or maybe hear some others opinions on better paid for services.


----------

